# getting ID'd



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

went to the cinema the other day to watch "the book of eli" (which was rubbish)
get up to the counter and the woman asks me for ID! i said to her you must be joking??
so i handed her my driving license i said to her i am 20!! she goes o well least you look young for your age!
YEAH IF I WAS 50YRS OLD MAYBE!!
i looked at the cert thinking it was prob an 18 - NO! It was a 15 so she obv thought i looked 14!

what is the world comming to [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Think yourself lucky the last time I looked 14 I was 7 :wink: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

long time ago now ey ? :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> long time ago now ey ? :wink:


You could say a few of years but dont worry about the birthdays you have had worry about the ones you will miss :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Papers please, citizen! On this occasion I wouldn't be too bothered about it. That attendant probably sees a hundred underage kids a day caked in makeup and trying to look older every day.

Years ago a friend of mine got asked for Id in a pub and didn't have any, so we just drove home, got it, and went back again. The look on the barkeeper's face was quite priceless. The grudgingness with which he gave us our drinks and kept an eye on us the whole evening though was quite priceless. :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im 22 and been ID for a 15 before. They saw me get off a bright green ninja sports bike wearing full leather. I said Im 22,how old do you think you have to be to ride that?
you only have to be 16 to ride a scooter she responded :roll: 
Right ok and Im trying to by a 15 and does that look like a 50cc scooter?
:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Think yourself lucky the last time I looked 14 I was 7 :wink: :lol:


Hey chill out Yellow, you don't look a single day over 50


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Think yourself lucky that you look so young, this morning I took my wifes Mini for its MOT, I was directed to the cafe upstairs to wait and was asked I was "able to make the stairs".    My reply was quite diplomatic.


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Time to complain is when they *stop* asking for ID!


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

im nearly 29 this year and was asked for id in a bar in america... i was with a whole bunch of work guys and they just started laughing!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I occasionally get asked and I'm 27! It's since they've introduced increasingly stupid rules (if they look under 25 ID them).

I do not really mind this as it's no skin off my nose, and save the poor moron behind the counter from going to jail. What really annoys me is them trying to work out my age.

"Look - if it's before the 1990s then it's ok, you don't need to work it out to the year".

Who'd have thought that maths would be required in a shop?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

TurboTTS said:


> im nearly 29 this year and was asked for id in a bar in america... i was with a whole bunch of work guys and they just started laughing!


Dad was thrown out of apub at teh age of 39 as he dint have ID :lol: Im sure he could spend hours telling you all about it, he does everyone else :roll:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

i was went out with my OLDER cousins to a club on a friday night, i was just 17 (i turned 17 about 2 months before) but looked about 10 and i got stopped asked for id.... i had put one of my cousins ring on my ring finger (before getting id'd), and said i was married, and they let me in.... i proceeded to drink myself under the table


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I frequently get asked if my 19 year old nephew is my boyfriend when I bring him to TT meets and to top it more I usually get ripped about being 'a' doting auntie to my 11 year old son and 9 year old son if I take them for a coffee or to buy some sweeties! . Looking like your 20 something when your in your 30's is good from this angle


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Dotti said:


> I frequently get asked if my 19 year old nephew is my boyfriend when I bring him to TT meets and to top it more I usually get ripped about being 'a' doting auntie to my 11 year old son and 9 year old son if I take them for a coffee or to buy some sweeties! . Looking like your 20 something when your in your 30's is good from this angle


hectic :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

I look especially young for my age. The only way they can tell what age i am is the smell of wee...  ... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bobski said:


> I look especially young for my age. The only way they can tell what age i am is the smell of wee...  ... :lol:


Especially if you have eaten sugar puffs :lol: and you forgot about your mints also


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Dotti said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > I look especially young for my age. The only way they can tell what age i am is the smell of wee...  ... :lol:
> ...


 I can eat sugar puffs as they hurt my gums. Have to sook them... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bobski said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > bobski said:
> ...


Can I have a kiss 'grandad' ?  :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > I look especially young for my age. The only way they can tell what age i am is the smell of wee...  ... :lol:
> ...


I'm glad i'm not the only one who has noticed that about sugar puffs! :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > bobski said:
> ...


ROFLMAOPIMP!! never eaten sugar puffs myself, prefer honey nut crunch :roll:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> went to the cinema the other day to watch "the book of eli" (which was rubbish)
> get up to the counter and the woman asks me for ID! i said to her you must be joking??
> so i handed her my driving license i said to her i am 20!! she goes o well least you look young for your age!
> YEAH IF I WAS 50YRS OLD MAYBE!!
> ...


I have a bar in my hotel, which I run at over "what ever age I don't think you are if you look like a twat", I personally don't want to run the risk of prosecution, word gets round fast you know and they leave you alone, also I can't be arsed splitting up fights although doing it with tabassco sauce in my hands is always my favourite (rub your hands on faces as you go "in", preferably in the eye area, or just on their hands as they'll need a wee soon after).

Sadly the world has gone mad and we have to be very cautious.

Revel in it whilst you still have it, I never get asked anymore.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

denTTed said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > went to the cinema the other day to watch "the book of eli" (which was rubbish)
> ...


tabassco sauce. thats brilliant! you should add some wasabi!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

the worst thing is when the person ID'ing you (when you buy alcohol for example) are not even old enought to buy it themseleves and when you give them your ID they then are to stupid to work out how old you acutually are! :twisted:


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> ...I said Im 22,how old do you think you have to be to ride that?
> you only have to be 16 to ride a scooter she responded :roll:
> :lol:


cheeky bitch. you should have put her on the back of your 'scooter' and told her to hang on


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> the worst thing is when the person ID'ing you (when you buy alcohol for example) are not even old enought to buy it themseleves and when you give them your ID they then are to stupid to work out how old you acutually are! :twisted:


Illegal to sell alcohol under the age of 18.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i'm 23 and i got ID'ed for avator. I get IDed for ciggies at the petrol station, even tho they'd happily take my money for the petrol. I once got asked whether i drive after i've presented my licence. So I replyed, No No No, cos i dont drive, its a new german car, it has the optional auto pilot, all i do is sit in it, it drives itself, it magically arrived here with me as a passenger. I've also been ID'ed for superglue, ID'ed for wine and beer, ID'ed for new blades.never got ID'ed for fireworks, ID'ed for crackers @ Xmas, ID'ed for BBQ lighters. ID'ed for J2O at the check out. The most interesting thing is that while I was being questioned my age by the check out lady:

Are you 18?
No.
I can't sell you this, you have to be 18 to buy alcohol.
I'm not 18, I'm 23, and this is not alcohol, it is simulated fruit juice in a glass bottle.
Pardon?
I'm 23, this is not alcohol.
Let me get my supervisor....
An older, more mature lady behind me in the queue asked me how old I am, which i replyed 4 and a half, how old are you?? like its her business..

anyways the supervisor with a giggle cleared the J2O for purchase, and as i left I commented not to get drunk of melon flavored juice drink asn reminded her to check the granny as she definitely doesnt look 18 either.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## ttchar (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1247925/Girl-told-ID-buy-QUICHE-Tesco-looked-21.html Lol... a step too far??


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Enjoy it while you can. When people stop asking your age you know you're past it. The last time someone checked my age when I was buying booze at a supermarket I nearly kissed her!

And I thought it wasn't a bad film . . .


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

What worries me is the number of times I've talked them out of it.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have never ever been asked for ID, ok so I am 33 now but I think it is more that I am 6'3" and have been since about 16 

I have a friend who got ID'd for **** when she was 32 and that is when the legal age to purchase was 16 

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I have never ever been asked for ID, ok so I am 33 now but I think it is more that I am 6'3" and have been since about 16
> 
> I have a friend who got ID'd for **** when she was 32 and that is when the legal age to purchase was 16
> 
> Charlie


Nope. Im 6 foot 4 and still asked (very baby face)
Was in a pub me and mate went to bar (he is bang on 5 foot) very very small. Hes only 19 and Im 22. He buys no problem yet I get asked for I.d even with same person serving. I was like

"Er you didnt ask him"
"hes far older than you"
"Nope hes 4 years younger than me"
"Oh sorry you look about 14 "
:roll: :lol:


----------

